# what is she doing?



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

she twitches her wings funny sometimes... just wanna know why

its a video


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't know what that's about but I don't see any obvious problems.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't know what that's about but I don't see any obvious problems. Maybe it's just a little tic.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww how cute was that her making them little cute noises when she was twitching


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

My tiels will do that when they are relaxed. I don;t think it is a health problem or anything serious. The squeak was cute...like 'Eek, what are you looking at?'


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ironically, that squeak isnt her. thats tsuka in the background. the cats made the gingerbread man move so he makes his nervous noises


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Great timing Tsuka lol Both cute


----------



## Dave & Tito (Aug 1, 2010)

I enjoy your posts about Dally and Tsuka (great names by the way).

Nice to see a vid.

She looks like a happy and healthy bird to me, I wouldn't stress about her little twitch


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

she ALWAYS does this twitch lol since i got her i just didnt know what it was


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

How is Tsuska doing, has he calmed down down or still angry little tiel lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hes calmed down a bit. hes at my boyfriends right now as i painted our room... he had a nightfright and knocked out all of his brand new flights.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh no bless him hope he is alright


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hes fine. he broke 4 blood feathers though and has only like 4 feathers left on his one wing


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww Bless him


----------

